
Ask HN: Transfer app between developer accounts on PlayStore - ansh0l
I am an indie app developer, and recently, I received a pitch from a local dev shop to buy one of my Android apps. Now I haven&#x27;t sold an app before, and the thing is that I have single account from which I&#x27;ve released multiple apps. I need to remove this app, and associated services from my account and move them to the other guy.<p>I found a page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;googleplay&#x2F;android-developer&#x2F;answer&#x2F;6230247?hl=en) on Google support which talks about transferring apps between developer accounts, but I am looking for information on what all things I should additionally take care of, and how much time does it usually take for the actual transfer to happen. All help appreciated.
======
hawksy
Transfer on Google playstore happens pretty fast. There are not much
complications - you ve to follow the steps that's all.

Make sure that copyright and ownership issues are clear between parties. Don't
transfer any ip code/trademarks which you want to continue using in other
apps.

